# Dauerndes Klappern im Alutech Xlong 1.5



## flyingscot (11. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin!

Ich bekomme immer wieder Klappern (wahrscheinlich etwas Spiel im Steuersatz, muss aber wirklich klein sein, ist kaum zu spüren) in meinem Alutech Xlong 1.5-Steuersatz. Ich verwende ihn zusammen mit den 1 1/8-Reduzierkonen in meiner Alutech Wildsau. Die Lagerringe habe ich schon einmal getauscht. Die Gabel ist eingentlich auch auszuschließen, da es bei meiner alten als auch bei meiner neuen Gabel auftritt.

Einzige Möglichkeit, kurzfristig für Ruhe zu sorgen, ist es den Steuersatz stärker vorzuspannen, viel stärker als üblich. Das macht auf Dauer natürlich die Lager kaputt, aber das Klappern nervt gewaltig.

Was wäre denn ein brauchbarer Ersatz für den Steuersatz? Der Cane Creek Angleset hat glaube ich zu wenig Einpresstiefe (war da nicht was mit min. 20mm bei Alutech?!).


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juli 2011)

Das angleset ist auch nicht so wartungsfrei, durch die zusätzlichen Schalen und die einpresstiefe reicht auch nicht. ansonsten mal den jü anmailen, vielleicht fällt ihm nochwas ein. alternativen fallen mir so auf die schnelle bei 1.5 auch nicht ein, vieleicht mal bei cane creek, acros , reset nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (12. Juli 2011)

Tja, da ist der Name wohl Programm.


----------

